# What dvr would you own 508/510



## jma375hh (Nov 29, 2004)

just bought a new 510 and now that i think about it not really thrilled about paying dish a monthly fee for 120 gig hd. thinking maybe should buy a 508 and sell the new 510. any thoughts on this. 508 with 80 gig no extra charge rite.


----------



## geobernd (Nov 4, 2004)

I bougt a 508 on ebay. I don't see the point in buyint a 510 and paying $5 a month. Might as well 'rent' one from dish. It really depends on how much storage you need. The 508 will give you around 40-45 hours (realistically)


----------



## nsafreak (Mar 23, 2004)

I'd probably own a 508 receiver. The 501/508/510 are all identical aside from the amount of storage space and that there is no DVR fee with the 501/508. Since I'm currently subscribing to the America's Everything Package though the DVR fees are a wash for me personally but if I had to downgrade I'd go with a 508.


----------



## sluggo (Sep 16, 2004)

jma375hh said:


> just bought a new 510 and now that i think about it not really thrilled about paying dish a monthly fee for 120 gig hd. thinking maybe should buy a 508 and sell the new 510. any thoughts on this. 508 with 80 gig no extra charge rite.


I have a 508 and love it. Also have a 721 and love it even more. Yes, it's one more cable into the back of the box, but that's not really a problem for me. The dual tuner features will probably spoil you for anything else and there's also no VOD fee with the 721.


----------



## jma375hh (Nov 29, 2004)

Going to look for a 508 or 721. 510 is as good as sold. :grin:


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

jma375hh said:


> Going to look for a 508 or 721. 510 is as good as sold. :grin:


I have a 508 I would like to sell. Perfect condition, only 18 months old. I am going to get another 921 and sell the 508/811 combo. They seem to be going for $180- $220 on ebay. 510's are actually going for less because of the VOD fee.

PM me if interested.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Netter to buy a 522, sure theres the fee but keep the phone line connected and theres no mirror fee. 

But you end up with dual tuner.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Plus they are pretty cheap on e bay, buy ONLY brand new never activated one. I have a contact for activation [email protected]


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

Bob, how do you activate it (522)? To my account or someone else's account? I was wondering cause I want the AEP and I only subscribe to at top 60. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I have a contact that can and has activated dual tuner boxes for posters here. drop me a e mailk it gets added to your account and is all legit... :hurah:


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

Can I add it to someone else's account who has Americas Everything Pack? Than I could just send the guy 10 dollars every month for the additional fees.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I WASNT suggesting you activate it on someone elses account! I am distracted, a good friend 38 is seriously ill with brain cancer, she has 5 kids... Only when I looked back did I realize you said that

unhappy house here we have babysitted and taken the older kids places...


----------



## jma375hh (Nov 29, 2004)

So sorry to hear that Bob. We just lost our daughter in-law she had just turned 35 she left 4 little ones. life can be too short.........We miss her very much.... One day at a time small steps.


----------



## jma375hh (Nov 29, 2004)

one more question for a good friend of mine. he has a TV thats HDTV ready. wants too know if he got a 811 unit can he hook it up in-such away to his DVD player that he can watch DVDs Thur it in HD.???
I have no knowledge in this area. any help would be great.
P.S. Mike will have to think about your offer.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

No, a HDTV model 811 will not upconvert his DVD player to HDTV. It just doesn't work that way. There are some DVD players out there that output at 1080i/720p.


----------



## jma375hh (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks Cyclone that answers that.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I put my 508 up on eBay last night. If anyone is interested. Link is here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5736909462&ssPageName=ADME:B:LC:US:1


----------



## ShadowEKU (Jul 13, 2004)

Nice Avatar. but yeah the 721 is by far the best Dish DVR IMO


----------



## kzosat (Aug 22, 2004)

Bob Haller said:


> Plus they are pretty cheap on e bay, buy ONLY brand new never activated one. I have a contact for activation [email protected]


You said you can only activate NEW ones right? Why not used ones that some activated legit earlier and they really do own it, not lease?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

kzosat said:


> You said you can only activate NEW ones right? Why not used ones that some activated legit earlier and they really do own it, not lease?


Nearly all used ones on e bay are leased. Since so few legit folks own one its highly likely you will get stuck with a leased box and I honestly dont know what E will do. They might require it be returned...

So better safe than sorry to buyt NEW ones ONLY. Less grief and hassle when your doing something they dont want ytou to do anyway....


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

kzosat said:


> You said you can only activate NEW ones right? Why not used ones that some activated legit earlier and they really do own it, not lease?


When they activated mine (new in the box never activated before) I asked that specific question: suppose I later decide to sell it, will the new owner be able to activate it? They said yes, but they would have to go thru the ceo office just like I did, normal customer support can't do it.

It's just the leased boxes they won't touch because it is still technically property of Echostar regardless of whether they collected the "damages" because it wasn't returned properly. And like Bob said, if the seller on ebay doesn't guarantee "new in box never activated" you are likely to end up with a used leased receiver that is good for nothing but spare parts (I am looking for one of those cheap by the way)


----------



## kzosat (Aug 22, 2004)

I was just curious more than anything. Personally, the problem with the leased receivers being sold on Ebay is one reason I won't buy a 522 there. Just wait until January I guess when they will supposedly become available to current customers.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

The VOD fee is ridiculous. You don't get anything for your money. I have 2 721s and don't pay the fee.


----------



## ds650 (Nov 27, 2004)

I talked with Dish about Ebay. They said right now a 322 or 522 would not be a good purchase since technically they aren't for sale.
ALSO! They said give them the R00 number. They can trace it. I wanted to get my mom a used 501 or 508. I gave Dish the R00 number & they told me the guy didn't pay his bill & was turned in to a collection agency! 
He said lots of folks buy a DVR for like $25 at a swap meet/flea market, only to find that there is a $300 unpaid attached to it. Basically it needs paid or no activation.


----------

